# Kenwood model Basic C1



## toadster (May 17, 2014)

How is this unit used in a 2channel set up? 
Would I run my DVD player audio in it then out to Sansui amp or run DVD audio directly to amplifier? 
Thank you


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

A pre-amp is part of a so-called “separates” system, where a radio tuner, pre-amp and amplifier are all separate stand-alone components, instead of being incorporated into a single chassis as you have with a more common stereo receiver.

The typical connection scheme is:

Source Components -> Pre-Amp -> Amplifier

Regards,
Wayne


----------

